# The real name for those piranha



## fatihcar (Apr 6, 2004)

The first one is rhombeus i think but what kind
second i dont know
third one is rhombeus to but what kind
and the fourth one is a elongatus (maybe pinke)


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

#1, #3 S. rhombeus - locality not known unless confirmed caught in certain area or river.

#2 ??? has the distinct markings of either an S. manueli or P. eigenmanni. looks deficient of food or sick or something.

#4. S. elongatus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I answered the question for you via PM and sent it back. In case you missed them here they are again:


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

and thats all you really can get. Locality cannot be known from a picture.


----------

